# A drunk passenger wanted me to drive him to a hooker



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

He said all cabbies have hookers' business cards.
I dropped him by the taxi stand.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

puber said:


> He said all cabbies have hookers' business cards.
> I dropped him by the taxi stand.


"hookers' business cards"
Some classy, business savvy hookers you got in LA! I bet these hookers have agents too. Here some of em might have a full set of teeth, that's about it! Lol!

No seriously, just once in 20+ years I've gone along with a pax's wish to seek company of a lady of the night. Now I just tell em to pick up a free weekly paper and peruse the adult services section, where escorts advertise, from the comfort of their home or hotel room.

Many years back an ordinance was passed that made it a misdemeanor for a cabby to solicit, or take a pax on a ride to solicit. The cab is impounded on the spot, the chauffeurs licence is subject to revocation, besides the criminal charges.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

puber said:


> He said all cabbies have hookers' business cards.
> I dropped him by the taxi stand.


Here in Sydney prostitution is seen as a victimless crime. Police simply dont shake down Pros or their clients any longer. Some Brothels will pay Cabbies a finders fee for every customer they bring in.

A fun time in my Taxi career was when I was a driver for a Brothel taking the girls to outcalls. It provided me with an education. !

The more organised Brothels even had Frequent [email protected]$r Points for regulars!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Here in Sydney prostitution is seen as a victimless crime. Police simply dont shake down Pros or their clients any longer. Some Brothels will pay Cabbies a finders fee for every customer they bring in.
> 
> A fun time in my Taxi career was when I was a driver for a Brothel taking the girls to outcalls. It provided me with an education. !
> 
> The more organised Brothels even had Frequent [email protected]$r Points for regulars!


And guess who was the points leader in the Frequent [email protected]$r Club?
Hahaha!


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

I think I was asked about it by a couple of riders I picked up from a strip club. Told them I couldn't tell them where to find any, but that I wasn't morally opposed to driving to a specific location if they figured out where to get one themselves. I think their response was "whoa, this guy is cool."


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Tell'm to bring up 'BackPage.com' and do some window shopping, texting, calling, whatever, and you'll drive around in circles with the meter running until they find something to screw.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> And guess who was the points leader in the Frequent [email protected]$r Club?
> Hahaha!


After 25 years it looks like I'm heading back to a similar gig. 10pm -5am driving girls around, getting food deliveries. It'll mess up the family life a little, get to see the kids for breakfast then collapse. If it means getting extra utilisation out of the car and I find a decent driver to take on the day work it may work out.

I'm sick of day time traffic


----------



## johnywinslow (Oct 30, 2014)

lol I picked up a hooker for a guy lastnight took her to his place! WHO AM I TO JUDGE! besides maybe she was just a nice girl that liked leopard print pants and tube top at 0200 in the morning!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

I wish I was a hooker. They at least get paid for getting screwed.


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

Ive had a few hookers request rides to go to johns in prestigious hotels


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 14, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Here in Sydney prostitution is seen as a victimless crime. Police simply dont shake down Pros or their clients any longer. Some Brothels will pay Cabbies a finders fee for every customer they bring in.
> 
> A fun time in my Taxi career was when I was a driver for a Brothel taking the girls to outcalls. It provided me with an education. !
> 
> The more organised Brothels even had Frequent [email protected]$r Points for regulars!


You're country has more liberties the. Mine wgat the hell lol


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

When I used to do valet at a couple nice hotels, the strippers and "escorts" were always great tippers.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

I honestly don't even think about it too much when I pick up ppl. im sure I picked up an escort once but frankly I don't give a crap. pay me and go do your biz. just no sex,drugs or drug deals inside my car.


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

johnywinslow said:


> lol I picked up a hooker for a guy lastnight took her to his place! WHO AM I TO JUDGE! besides maybe she was just a nice girl that liked leopard print pants and tube top at 0200 in the morning!


At least she didn't ask for you to wait for her for 15 minutes


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

Dropped drunk last night at massage parlor for a rub n tug


----------



## UberBlackishX (Jan 11, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Here in Sydney prostitution is seen as a victimless crime. Some Brothels pay Cabbies a finders fee for customers they bring in.(message edited and truncated)



That's nice but the USA has not legalized prostitution in all states (provinces). Only Nevada enjoys that luxury . And how come you don't do that job anymore in Australia, At least part time?


----------



## UberBlackishX (Jan 11, 2015)

Lee56 said:


> You're country has more liberties the. Mine wgat the hell lol


-----------
Yes, you've be been sold a bill of lies.

You'd be surprised at hoW liberal other countries in the world are compared to the USA. Anyone who has had the opportunity of world travel knows that.


----------



## S0n1a (Jan 2, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> I wish I was a hooker. They at least get paid for getting screwed.


Hahahaaa


----------



## UberBlackishX (Jan 11, 2015)

Lyft4uDC said:


> I honestly don't even think about it (message truncated) pay me and go do your biz. just no sex,drugs or drug deals inside my car.


Why would it bother you if they have sex in your car?


----------



## S0n1a (Jan 2, 2015)

UberBlackishX said:


> Why would it bother you if they have sex in your car?


Because its his car... duuu. ..


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

S0n1a said:


> Because its his car... duuu. ..


Exactly. I put that under the "bodily fluids" clause . Our drivers would have the responsibility of cleaning the seats prior to the next ride, because we guarantee a clean ride. They already wipe down after anyone who is coughing, sneezing, even if they cover their mouth/nose, etc free of charge, a sick person cannot control being sick. Paxs CAN control their sexual desire long enough to get from A to B. If they can't, they can pay cleanup, just like pukers.(exception to charges for chemo patients!!!)


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

did he really ask why someone wouldnt want strangers to have sex in their personal car?


----------



## SuperDuperUber (Sep 25, 2014)

UberBlackishX said:


> Why would it bother you if they have sex in your car?


Looking at your avatar it would seem you would definitely not decline "a tip from the backseat". Would you?


----------



## UberBlackishX (Jan 11, 2015)

S0n1a said:


> Because its his car... duuu. ..


I still don't get why it's offensive


----------



## UberBlackishX (Jan 11, 2015)

SuperDuperUber said:


> Looking at your avatar it would seem you would definitely not decline "a tip from the backseat". Would you?


If they look like Tom cruise, shear Moore,Enrique Iglesias, no I wouldn't mind. But unfortunately most of them reek of alcohol and cigarettes , which Is so freakin gross and offensive to me

I like the clean sexy business suit guys. They tip, are classy, and RARE

Pax who are polluted with drugs, alcohol, tobacco, fat, etc. Its just grotesque. It really is


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberBlackishX said:


> Pax who are polluted with drugs, alcohol, tobacco, fat, etc. Its just grotesque.


It's Uber.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

With the new rates I see a business opportunity, anyone can give a hand job for twenty bucks, you are already letting them [email protected] you for a dollar a mile as it is. I say go for it.


----------



## John_in_kc (Sep 30, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> With the new rates I see a business opportunity, anyone can give a hand job for twenty bucks, you are already letting them [email protected] you for a dollar a mile as it is. I say go for it.


That how I maintain my 5 star rating, plus 20 bucks is 20 bucks.


----------



## UberBlackishX (Jan 11, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> It's Uber.


No, it happens to be rampant regardless of Ubering or not. What rock do you live under?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberBlackishX said:


> No, it happens to be rampant regardless of Ubering or not. What rock do you live under?


Not one that has your avatar posted on it.


----------

